# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Reliance 980 Chair and 7800 Stand Complete Lane

## myeyeequipment.com

We have a complete refurbished Reliance lanes available. Lane Includes the following:

Reliance 980 Chair (Fully Electric, Auto Recline to fully flat position and auto Return)
Reliance 7800 Stand with Wells
Topcon SL 2E Zeiss stlye Slitlamp with 3x mags or Similar Reichert Lamp
+/- Cyl Black Ultramatic Phoroptor
Projector w/ screen and mirrors

Only $13495.00


Also have:

Reliance 7000 Chair/ Reliance 7800 Stand Lane
Same as above
$ 13495.00

and

Reliance 6200 Chair/Reliance 7800 Stand
Same as above
$ 11795.00

----------


## myeyeequipment.com

Im sorry, I posted this by accident in the wrong thread. How do I delete it? Very Sorry!!

----------

